# be quiet! Silent Base - Varianten



## Aysem (1. September 2014)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen wann genau mit einer Gehäuse-Version mit Sichtfenster zu rechnen ist. Noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. September 2014)

Hallo Aysem,

derzeit ist ein Seitenfenster noch nicht in Planung, daher wird es wohl dieses Jahr noch keine Seitenfenster für das Silent Base 800 geben.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Pegasos (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

wann kommt das Silent Base 800 denn nun raus ???? Es sollte doch jetzt im Oktober kommen aber noch kein Händler kann es liefern


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Sorry für die Verzögerung. Glaub mir, wir können es auch nicht abwarten. Aber da es unser erstes Gehäuse ist, gibt es eine ganze Menge kleinerer Komplikationen die allesamt bereinigt werden wollen. Wir planen den Launch Mitte November, wollen aber sicher stellen, das alles perfekt ist 

Chris


----------



## joker47 (8. November 2014)

Fast Mitte November und man hört noch immer nichts von einem Release Date 
Kann es kaum erwarten das es rauskommt. Ich wunder mich nur wie es mit dem Temps im Gehäuse sein wird, da ja ausser den seitlichen Luftschlitzen und den Schlitzen oben nichts reinkommt. Beim H440 von NZXT ist es ja so ähnlich und da sind die Temps Mist, hoffe bei euch wird das besser sein


----------



## be quiet! Support (14. November 2014)

Hallo joker47,

das Gehäuse soll voraussichtlich ab dem 24. November 2014 im Handel erhältlich sein.

Das Gehäuse verfügt über ein sehr gutes Airflow Konzept, was eine gute Kühlung mit sich bringt.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## joker47 (15. November 2014)

Hi danke für die Antwort. 
Sind auch noch andere Farbvarianten für die Frontteile geplant die man dann einzeln kaufen kann und wie sieht es mit einer Windowversion aus, gibt es da schon was neues? Grüsse


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

Wird es eigentlich auch eine Version ohne Fronttür geben?
Bzw. kommen weitere Case die andere User ansprechen? Z.B. auch mit LED usw.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

sicherlich wird es in der Zukunft noch Erweiterungen, Veränderungen und Anpassungen geben. Im Moment, das Gehäuse geht ja gerade erst an den Start, liegen hierzu noch keine Pläne vor.

Gruß

Marco


----------

